# Favorite Knife



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

What's your favorite knife? 

In the summer issue of Field & Streams, they featured the Mora Craftsman knife. I"m thinking about getting one but can't seem to find many dealers.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

cold steel followed by benchmade. spyderco has some very good blades, but not tough enough, broken the tip on everyone ive bought. cold steel i would say is damn near indestructable.... and i break everything


neil


----------



## Darkness (May 3, 2004)

Knife for what?

Filleting? Dexter Russell
Utility? Gerber
Jingling in a pocket? Schrade or Case
Gutting? Buck


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

What are you planing to do with the knife I have lots of knives that I like alot but it depends on what you are doing with them as to what the best is. Now if you want a all around knife that is ready for anything(not a good filet knife) the old fashioned K-Bar.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*The one I lost last Dec at O.I.*

I lost it putting air in my tires at the fishing center. It is a black Benchmade 3.5 in blade quick opening folding clip back. I would love to have it back. That thing cost me over a hundred bucks.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Man now your talkn a world unto its self, I been collecting and usen knives of all types for years. Right now I am toating a BenchMade Mel Pardue in the pocket and use it for everything but for skinnen game I found a knife that has taken my breath away. I have used Benchmades, Bucks, Cases, Cold Steels and by far the stayn sharpest, skin jumpn off the animal sharp is what I am talkn about  CUTCO has them all beat. I want to try and get a CUTCO filet knife and see if it is just half as good. CUTCO says if their knives ever go dull send it back and they will resharpen it or give ya another free. Last count was 10 deer and I still aint been able to make my CUTCO go dull. No I don't sell them but I dont stand behind nutten I dont trust.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

The Craftsman Mora knife is a survival type knife. 4 1/4" blade. I really like Cold Steel and Gerber knives. Benchmade also makes some quality knives, but they're too expensive for what you get. I used to have a Patriot boot knife that I loved (forgot who made it) but I lost it somewhere way south of the border. Thanks for the heads up on the CUTCO, Shooter.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

best knife i ever had was a Puma Game Warden ......
one of those that when ya picked it up it 'just felt right !!'
yup .....lost it  ...... never been able to trip across another 1 with the diamond chip pressed into the blade .........
probally wouldn't want to see the price of one now ...
derf


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 13, 2004)

*Best Knife Ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

The one I found last fall while fishing O.I. It's a 3 1/2" Benchmade. Man that thing just seems to be part of my hand. AND, you can't beat the price!


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Ha,Ha.Ha. Anyway it's a Benchmade. I think Benchmark makes pencils.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Naw....Salty found a Benchmark....best writin knife he ever had    ...the R


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 13, 2004)

*Hmmmm, I thought it sharpened funny.*

What ever it was, the price sure was right!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Haa haa... good one saltdog...  

I guess I was trying to get a feel for what is a best all around knife. I guess filet knife is a different animal itself. I'm gonna have to check out CUTCO for fillet knife. 

Mora Craftsman interested me because it was cheap , 10 dollars. Losing it won't seem like a big deal. How much are Cold Steel knives? I would probaly like to get a knife in the range of 10 to 20 dollars. 

Thanks for all your comments.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

my gerber para frame


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i've got a gerber (black handle/5-6" blade) my dad bought me a few years back... they're great knives, i've had to sharpen a few times, but it's now sharper than the day i got it. as for fillet knives, i've got 2 wood handled knives i found at a yard sale with a chef's set... $.50 a pop... sharper than hell, gets the job done better than any rapala i've ever used. also got some nice balanced hinkels that day pretty cheap.


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

i got a dexter russell at one of the shows this year for dicing up bait. thick blade and shaving sharp, and only $15.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Blades*

Russell for filleting. 
Buck for field dressing. 
Gerber mutli tool.


----------



## Alforreca (Dec 25, 2004)

Expensive... but good quality steel blades,

Vitorinox
and
Rapala


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

best pocket knife i have ever had...my sister got for me in scisily...said "stilletto" on the blade...could cut a sinker in half with that thing...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Best knife...*

...was the 12" butcher steak knife I got from the thrift store for .50 cents! Man - that thing can cut bunker all day long...

Sandcrab


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

If ya want to cut bait Dexter's scahreaded (MSP)
is the best thier is,ya ain't got ta worry about sharp,had a few of my freinds [email protected] near cut their fingers off with one a those babys...


----------



## Nick (Jul 21, 2001)

ive always liked gerber and kershaw knives.


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

I have a Schrade Old Timer that I carry in my pocket every day.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Gerber knives are of decent quality, but their multi-tool bites.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Dare I ask*

Ok, as a Noobie I am almost afraid to ask this one reading the previouis postings BUT

Are electric fileting knives better than the regular kind. It seems that so many places have more electrics on sale than the others. Not sure if I was missing something, or just the stores trying to sell more.

Thx,

Jeff


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

my experience with them is that they tear up meat sometimes, and i cannot get as close as i can with a blade.... also if u hit bone it chips it into the meat, again just my experience

neil


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

fyremanjef said:


> Ok, as a Noobie I am almost afraid to ask this one reading the previouis postings BUT
> 
> Are electric fileting knives better than the regular kind. It seems that so many places have more electrics on sale than the others. Not sure if I was missing something, or just the stores trying to sell more.
> 
> ...



Let me just say if you are experienced with an electric knife there is nothing better. 2 years ago I was lazy after our Dec tog trip with the MD gang and I had the capt fillet my 10 tog(nice ones too) I was heading to FL that night so I had no time to clean them(had to pack). He used his electric fillet knife and he slung through all 10 in about 4 minutes(filleted and skinned)!!  And I looked at the carcasses of all of em and little to no meat was left! Anthony was so amazed he went out and bought one himself. It only cost me $4 but I gave him $10 because they were so nice. After a few tries Anthony was real smooth with it too and loved it. Now granted not all fish can be filleted with it (like flounder) but when need to have the job done quick it is the way to go. My .02


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Now in response to what NTKG said you do have to keep it clean and sharp always because it will tear up meat when it is dull. But just like everything else when practiced a little can become real easy and usefull.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

FL FISHERMAN said:


> Let me just say if you are experienced with an electric knife there is nothing better. 2 years ago I was lazy after our Dec tog trip with the MD gang and I had the capt fillet my 10 tog(nice ones too) I was heading to FL that night so I had no time to clean them(had to pack). He used his electric fillet knife and he slung through all 10 in about 4 minutes(filleted and skinned)!!  And I looked at the carcasses of all of em and little to no meat was left! Anthony was so amazed he went out and bought one himself. It only cost me $4 but I gave him $10 because they were so nice. After a few tries Anthony was real smooth with it too and loved it. Now granted not all fish can be filleted with it (like flounder) but when need to have the job done quick it is the way to go. My .02



definately have seen it work... maybe the ticket for ya, but for me, having all this stuff to do, buy new blades, plug in etc, a sharp fillet knife is a better all around winner, but like FL said, anything with practice is great


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I find that sharpening a knife*

is great therapy. I have a varied collection that I like to keep as sharp as possible. My favorite blade is about three inches long with a fine scrimshaw scene on the walrus tusk handle. Don't know who it is made by but it stays very sharp.


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

Dexter for filleting
What for chopping thru some nice thick back bones, like Kings, etc...I'm in the market for both knives


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

Tactical- S.O.G, or if you have the $$- Emerson or H&K
Hunting- Buck or Case
Fillet- Dexter


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

electic- american angler
deer- cold steel
general purpose- buck 110


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Kershaw Ken Onion "Leek" spring assist opening i'm on #7 ands #8 is in my top Drawer. in case I lose #7


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

junkmansj said:


> Kershaw Ken Onion "Leek" spring assist opening i'm on #7 ands #8 is in my top Drawer. in case I lose #7


Kershaw Ken Onion Leek hands down. It's a spring assisted razor. I am on my third one cause I keep losing them but always buy another. I love these knives


----------



## Finny (Aug 20, 2006)

Victorinox officer swiss army knife I would never not have it with me gets used everyday


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

I have a Kershaw. Its a great everyday knife.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

I have a fishermas solution knife in my bag and love it. Didnt love it so much last weekend though when i sliced into my hand


----------



## SurfPlug (May 8, 2010)

My old Levolok knife or that Cold steel double & single edge serrated ER1.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Shooter said:


> Man now your talkn a world unto its self, I been collecting and usen knives of all types for years. Right now I am toating a BenchMade Mel Pardue in the pocket and use it for everything but for skinnen game I found a knife that has taken my breath away. I have used Benchmades, Bucks, Cases, Cold Steels and by far the stayn sharpest, skin jumpn off the animal sharp is what I am talkn about  CUTCO has them all beat. I want to try and get a CUTCO filet knife and see if it is just half as good. CUTCO says if their knives ever go dull send it back and they will resharpen it or give ya another free. Last count was 10 deer and I still aint been able to make my CUTCO go dull. No I don't sell them but I dont stand behind nutten I dont trust.



no BS there. cutco (while uberexpensive) is the joint. the serrated ones stay sharp forever. i've had one of their pocket knives for 12 years. it's been through fresh and saltwater duty, working 5 different jobs, and then a deployment to afghanistan. still have the reciept and plan on sending it back for its first sharpening in the next couple weeks.


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

While I have never been a big fan of electric knives, this guy can sure clean the hell out of a speck.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXmhuxjLEOs


----------

